# Favourite YouTube Channels



## HeatWave (Nov 21, 2014)

TotalBiscuit (The cynical brit, John Bain)
Jesse Cox (formerly OMFGCata, Jesse Cox)
itmeJP (JP McDaniel)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Lindoro Rossini:
https://www.youtube.com/user/*LindoroRossini
*Dedicated to reexamining the familiar masterpieces and discovering the hidden treasures of classical music for "all music is good, except the boring kind" (Rossini).


KuhlauDilfeng 2: https://www.youtube.com/user/KuhlauDilfeng2

And my own channel.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Lately I have discovered Lilly Singh. :laughing:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm actually gonna start doing some of these. So fun.

-resists urge to sing.....oh, fuck it-

♫ Making pancakes, making bacon pancakes
Take some bacon and I'll put it in a pancake
Bacon pancakes, that's what it's gonna make
Bacon pan(changes voice to 5 octaves higher)caaaaakes.


----------



## torithecoolkid (Jun 12, 2015)

im really basic and like rooster teeth, danisnotonfire, amazingphil, and cr1tikal (penguinz0)


----------



## thehalfbloodserb (Sep 23, 2015)

SorcererDave for let's plays, Preston Jacobs for Game of Thrones videos, and Claudia Boleyn for vlogs in general


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Smosh
Chuggaconroy
Watchmojo
TopTenz
Jimmy Whetzel

Just to name a few.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

SuperFoodEvolution




The Art of Photography




Food Wishes




Helen's Recipes




Mark Wiens


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

Knockin' out the repeats first...
• Bad Lip Reading
• Cinemasins
• Epic Rap Battles of History
• Good Mythical Morning
• Matthew Santoro
• Rob ****

And also:
• Best Friends Play: Two (or sometimes three or four) guys who do Let's Plays - probably don't need an introduction.
• Jordan Underneath: A fellow who shares looks at and reviews of indie and horror games, as well as bits of "I grew up in the late '90s" nostalgia - all of it's in no small part jokey but is also well-thought-out through a personal lens.
• Nyx Fears: Another guy who mainly introduces or reviews "weird" or morbid media, this one focusing on movies.
• The Rap Critic: One of the _TGWTG_ crew; quite funny without being _loud_ or constantly caustic.
• Brows Held High: Another _TGWTG_-er; talks about _artsy!_ films with plenty of humor.
• Easy Languages: Hosts double-captioned videos introducing basic words and phrases in various languages as well as ones in which they have reps ask simple "interview" questions (e.x. "What do you do for a living?" "What do you like to do in your free time?") to passers-by in various cities.
• Langfocus: Another language-themed channel, taking quick introductory looks at languages and the occasional language family that includes origins and basic characteristics.
• Metatron: Also talks a bit about languages, and a bit more about history (mostly medieval and Roman).
• Geography Now: Currently partway through an alphabetically-done series giving overview information on individual countries including physical features, recent history, relationships with other countries, etc.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

The Great War Only way to understand what the fuck happened in The Great War.

Oddity Archive All kinds of rare, weird and forgotten shit.

Grand Illusions Nothing is what it seems.

EVERYTHINGlSTERRIBLE Welcome to VHS hell.

Comedy Central's This is Not Happening Series Unreal situations, funny people.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I love Jenna Marbles, CollegeHumor, and the Rhodes Bros. :tongue:


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

TeamFourStar

without a doubt lol. man their dragon ball z work is hilarious.... i cant even...

although this is an edit by a fan of the channel, it does take perhaps, one of the best parts from their freeza/namek saga parody..


----------



## Deanmachine (Jul 18, 2016)

Feel free to judge me lmao:
Game Grumps
Sw1tcher
AngryJoeShow
PeanutButterGamer
FilthyFrank/Idubbbz/Maxmoefoe
H3h3
Cyr
Jacksfilms
LazyMasquerade 
and a plethora of 'beauty gurus (ick)' bc I like makeup haha.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

It tends to change really quickly since I don't really bother with the subscription stuff. I currently like *SovietWomble*, *LinusTechTips*, *TechQuickie*, *Kurzgesagt*, *TVFilthyFrank* and *Sargon of Akkad*. 

I used to like *The Young Turks* and *TheRussianBadger*. The former I stopped watching because TYT gave me news that made me feel hopeless about the state of the world and the latter was a DICE/EA and Battlefield shill  Battlefield is basically COD but with much larger maps and with the ability to use vehicles.


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

the second city network is hella funny


----------

